# Simple If Formula (New to excel)



## IsItFriday (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello, 

I am attempting to use an excel formula but keep running into issues. 

Here is what I have so far but the "No Charge" is not working for me. 

=IF(AM41>90,"Charge",IF(AM41<90,"No Charge"))

I am entering a date in cell AM41 if that makes a difference.


----------



## Candyman8019 (Dec 20, 2022)

Try this

```
=IF(AM41>90,"Charge","No Charge")
```

Note that if AM41 is equal to 90 then nothing should happen.  To get around that you can try something like.


```
=IF(AM41>=90,"Charge","No Charge")
```


----------



## etaf (Dec 20, 2022)

EDIT

if entering a date
what are you testing to be > or < 90 ??? - thats a number

you could re-write as
=IF(AM41>90,"Charge","No Charge")
as if AM41 is not greater than 90 - it maybe less or blank

should work

OK, just read


> I am entering a date in cell AM41 if that makes a difference.



if entering a date
what are you testing to be > or < 90 ??? - thats a number


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 20, 2022)

You're missing the FALSE parameter in the second IF statement:Book1AB190 291Charge389No ChargeSheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaB1:B3B1=IF(A1>90,"Charge",IF(A1<90,"No Charge",""))This works if you want nothing if the value checked is 90, otherwise Post #2 is fine.


----------



## etaf (Dec 20, 2022)

can you explain the DATE bit 


> I am entering a date in cell AM41 if that makes a difference.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 20, 2022)

etaf said:


> can you explain the DATE bit


What is the date that you're expecting a value of 90? That date is* Friday, March 30, 1900*!


----------

